# Paramedic Family moving to Spain



## Paramedic999

Hello everyone and thank you for reading, I am hoping you can give us some advice please! 
My wife and I are both Paramedics and we have just sold our house in the UK with the intentions of moving to Spain in early May. (we are going to rent for a year first)
We don't no exactly where we are going to move to but we need to be near the coast and near a school as we also have a 4 year old daughter that is due to start school in September. I am also hoping to find work out there so a Private Ambulance company or Hospital near by would be great!!
If you think you know the answer to this question please please please get back to me as time is not on our side. I am currently working in Baghdad/Iraq as a Paramedic and will be home in a months time, (early April) as a family we are flying over to Valencia and will start looking for rental property's, poss future work opportunities and schools.
Any advice or your thoughts on this would be much appreciated.
Thank you so much
Matthew, Debbie & Lottie xx ps. My wife is also 5 Months Pregnant!! reggers:


----------



## jojo

Paramedic999 said:


> Hello everyone and thank you for reading, I am hoping you can give us some advice please!
> My wife and I are both Paramedics and we have just sold our house in the UK with the intentions of moving to Spain in early May. (we are going to rent for a year first)
> We don't no exactly where we are going to move to but we need to be near the coast and near a school as we also have a 4 year old daughter that is due to start school in September. I am also hoping to find work out there so a Private Ambulance company or Hospital near by would be great!!
> If you think you know the answer to this question please please please get back to me as time is not on our side. I am currently working in Baghdad/Iraq as a Paramedic and will be home in a months time, (early April) as a family we are flying over to Valencia and will start looking for rental property's, poss future work opportunities and schools.
> Any advice or your thoughts on this would be much appreciated.
> Thank you so much
> Matthew, Debbie & Lottie xx ps. My wife is also 5 Months Pregnant!! reggers:


Before you move, you should have jobs lined up, you will also need employment contracts, or proof of income and healthcare to enable you to become residents. There is mass unemployment in Spain and altho your job is specialised, it wont be easy to find work - Do we assume you are fluent in Spanish???? that would help, altho it wouldnt be a guarantee. apart from that, having a good look around at the areas would be the first step and see if you can source any work then????

Jo xxx


----------



## Paramedic999

Thank you for your quick response Jo that's great x
I am currently working 1 month on, 2 months off in Iraq earning good money? Should that fold and fall to bits I still have options to fly back to the UK and work there, but our intentions obviously is to find work out in Spain in the hope I don't have to go to Iraq any more! Sadly I don't speak any Spanish what so ever!! Your advice is much appreciated Jo but let me please ask you this, Is living in Spain as good as it sounds!! Matt xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Paramedic999 said:


> Hello everyone and thank you for reading, I am hoping you can give us some advice please!
> My wife and I are both Paramedics and we have just sold our house in the UK with the intentions of moving to Spain in early May. (we are going to rent for a year first)
> We don't no exactly where we are going to move to but we need to be near the coast and near a school as we also have a 4 year old daughter that is due to start school in September. I am also hoping to find work out there so a Private Ambulance company or Hospital near by would be great!!
> If you think you know the answer to this question please please please get back to me as time is not on our side. I am currently working in Baghdad/Iraq as a Paramedic and will be home in a months time, (early April) as a family we are flying over to Valencia and will start looking for rental property's, poss future work opportunities and schools.
> Any advice or your thoughts on this would be much appreciated.
> Thank you so much
> Matthew, Debbie & Lottie xx ps. My wife is also 5 Months Pregnant!! reggers:


Sounds like you're no strangers to difficult situations and a spot of adventure! Your adventure is going to be finding work as you'll be coming to a country with huge employment problems as I presume you know. Unemployment in Valencia is currently at 28% approx.
So, as you say, you'll be looking for work in the private sector, but I'm not sure how many English speaking paramedics posts will be available, or do you speak Spanish?
Here's a list of hospitals in Spain. On the right hand side it says if they're private or not.
Hospitalandia - Directorio de Hospitales de EspaÃ±a
And here's some info about employment in the Valencian region
https://ec.europa.eu/eures/main.jsp?catId=448&lmi=Y&acro=lmi&lang=en&recordLang=en&parentId=&countryId=ES®ionId=ES0&nuts2Code=%20&nuts3Code=null&mode=text®ionName=Comunidad%20Valenciana


----------



## zenkarma

Paramedic999 said:


> My wife and I are both Paramedics and we have just sold our house in the UK with the intentions of moving to Spain in early May.


Please be mindful of the taxation situation in Spain. 

If you sell your house in the UK _and_ become a fiscal resident in Spain (usually after having resided there for 183 days or more) in the _same_ tax year—the hacienda (Spanish equivalent of HMRC) will be after you for capital gains tax on your UK house sale proceeds!

Timing is everything—just make sure you don't become a Spanish fiscal tax resident in the same tax year you sold your UK house. Tax years in Spain run for a calendar year—January 1st to December 31st.

This advice is given for free and with a smile—I hate seeing any tax authority get their greedy hands on any money they're not entitled to!


----------



## jojo

Paramedic999 said:


> Thank you for your quick response Jo that's great x
> I am currently working 1 month on, 2 months off in Iraq earning good money? Should that fold and fall to bits I still have options to fly back to the UK and work there, but our intentions obviously is to find work out in Spain in the hope I don't have to go to Iraq any more! Sadly I don't speak any Spanish what so ever!! Your advice is much appreciated Jo but let me please ask you this, Is living in Spain as good as it sounds!! Matt xxx


Its lovely living in Spain, altho, in the end, its pretty much like living anywhere else (well maybe not Iraq lol), but the same stuff goes on, cleaning, cooking, school run, shopping etc.... ! In the summer its hot, which can be too much and in the winter, it can be cold, wet and windy. 

But Spain is nothing like the UK, theres more space, a nicer ambience, nicer views and it feels less claustrophobic and yes, the weather (apart from the winters). But of course, its a country in financial crisis, the social welfare isnt as comprehensive as it is in the UK, so there are more beggars, more desperate people. But there is more fun too - lots of fiestas and outdoor living

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher

While I can understand anyone wanting to leave work in Iraq, please don't underestimate how hard it will be to find work. Worse still if your wife needs to work, too, when you're not making the big money.

Unless you have enough savings to keep you going for maybe a year, don't even think about moving unless you have already managed to find work.


----------



## xabiaxica

zenkarma said:


> Please be mindful of the taxation situation in Spain.
> 
> If you sell your house in the UK _and_ become a fiscal resident in Spain (usually after having resided there for 183 days or more) in the _same_ tax year—the hacienda (Spanish equivalent of HMRC) will be after you for capital gains tax on your UK house sale proceeds!
> 
> Timing is everything—just make sure you don't become a Spanish fiscal tax resident in the same tax year you sold your UK house. Tax years in Spain run for a calendar year—January 1st to December 31st.
> 
> This advice is given for free and with a smile—I hate seeing any tax authority get their greedy hands on any money they're not entitled to!



in fact if the OP was financially supporting his family - if they are residing in Spain - even if he only visited (or even didn't! ) ...... HE would be considered tax resident as far as Spain is concerned....


----------



## Paramedic999

You really did go over and beyond on that one, thank you so much. I fully intend to do some more research on the links you sent us. Sadly I don't speak Spanish, nore does my wife Debbie. We are over there next month so I will look into "work options" in a greater detail then, I didn't know people were struggling so much there financially? 
Thank you once again, really helpful and much appreciated,
Best wishes
Matt


----------



## Paramedic999

Your so on my Christmas card list!!! No one has mentioned that to me/us before and im glad you did, thanks a million. One of the main reasons why we are moving is because of tax and the 2lack of" associated quality of life! If we are going to continue struggling in life, then I would rather do it whilst in the sun lol Great bit of advice, much appreciated best wishes


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Paramedic999 said:


> You really did go over and beyond on that one, thank you so much. I fully intend to do some more research on the links you sent us. Sadly I don't speak Spanish, nore does my wife Debbie. We are over there next month so I will look into "work options" in a greater detail then, I didn't know people were struggling so much there financially?
> Thank you once again, really helpful and much appreciated,
> Best wishes
> Matt


 My family live around your way - Weston super up- to -your -eyes- in- it Mud!


----------



## Paramedic999

Thank you yet again, Jo, we cant wait! I just hope we can sort our admin out and get everything right first time!! xxxx


----------



## Paramedic999

lol ha lol tell me about it!! When im not in Iraq I work in Bristol on the response cars and often work in and around Weston, I love it there, shame about the 200 days a year of bad weather though lol x


----------



## Paramedic999

just showed my wife your message, your now on her valentines card list as well!! Thanks again, that could of hurt!!


----------



## extranjero

Paramedic999 said:


> Your so on my Christmas card list!!! No one has mentioned that to me/us before and im glad you did, thanks a million. One of the main reasons why we are moving is because of tax and the 2lack of" associated quality of life! If we are going to continue struggling in life, then I would rather do it whilst in the sun lol Great bit of advice, much appreciated best wishes


If one of the reasons you are moving is because of the tax, then think carefully before moving here!


----------



## Paramedic999

Tax? We are paying through the nose in the uk, so the way we see it ,,, we may as well pay through the nose in spain whilst sitting next to a swimming pool!! We both just don't want to get ripped off!! Thanks for your input. Best wishes


----------



## Madliz

Another thing that many people don't realise is that there is no safety net here like the UK. You get unemployment benefit only for a limited time and it depends on how long you have been paying in. There are 700,000 households in Spain where not one person is receiving anything, some of those did have dole money but it has now run out. My (unemployed) daughter lives in Andalucía where unemployment is the highest in the whole of the EU and receives nothing, as she hasn't managed to work enough. My husband passed away several years ago and with no job nor pension nor much else, capital has a way of shrinking!

You also have no residence-based healthcare here like the UK. Unless entitled as a pensioner, you will have to pay for private healthcare for your family for at least the first year, as that is legally required to obtain residence these (crisis) times. I imagine giving birth here may not be cheap!


----------



## brocher

Madliz said:


> Another thing that many people don't realise is that there is no safety net here like the UK. You get unemployment benefit only for a limited time and it depends on how long you have been paying in. There are 700,000 households in Spain where not one person is receiving anything, some of those did have dole money but it has now run out. My (unemployed) daughter lives in Andalucía where unemployment is the highest in the whole of the EU and receives nothing, as she hasn't managed to work enough. My husband passed away several years ago and with no job nor pension nor much else, capital has a way of shrinking!
> 
> You also have no residence-based healthcare here like the UK. Unless entitled as a pensioner, you will have to pay for private healthcare for your family for at least the first year, as that is legally required to obtain residence these (crisis) times. I imagine giving birth here may not be cheap!



]

As madiz says, healthcare is not automatic when you live in Spain but you will not have to pay for private healthcare if you are in legal, contracted employment where you are paying NI contributions. But if you go to live in Spain before you have legal employment, then you would have to pay for private healthcare.

And do check how much tax you would pay in Spain. Depending on how much you earn, it could be more than you pay in the UK.


----------



## bob_bob

Check into the employment situation in Spain, its sky high compared to the UK. Certainly at one point Spain was training more nurses than it could employ and it may well be the same with paramedics and lets be honest who would you employ the English guy with no language skills and qualifications that would need to be recognised, ""homologated"" (far from easy or guaranteed) or the local chap with local recognised qualifications?

Have you looked at Australia or New Zealand? Nursing qualifications are recognised and it may be the same with your paramedic papers.


----------



## jojo

It maybe worth looking on good old google and seeing if any of the international private healthcare companies offer employment in Europe and see where that may take you??? I know some companies employ professionals to transfer patients from country to country???? 

I hope you dont think we're being negative without cause, but 'times is hard' in Spain, it's had a tough time with not only the world wide recession, but over building and over stretching itself! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

Whether life in Spain is enjoyable or not depends entirely on your financial situation. 
Most paramedics working in the private sector are Spanish and speak fluent English. 
There is very little state support for the unemployed here and the sun doesn't shine all the year round.
One in three unemployed in many areas along the Costas and even worse inland.
Your chances of finding work are slim if you had fluent Spanish. Without, I'd say they were non-existent.
As has been said, Spain is in deep crisis and unlikely to improve for a very long time.


----------



## zenkarma

mrypg9 said:


> Your chances of finding work are slim if you had fluent Spanish. Without, I'd say they were non-existent.


Usually I would agree.

But do you think a specialist medical job such as a paramedic would be in over-supply? I'm not so sure it would be. I noticed on a BBC news report recently that London Hospitals have a chronic shortage of qualified and experienced Paramedics, so much so that they're having to advertise overseas for them.

I know and accept that London isn't Spain but if London is suffering a shortage there's a chance there may be opportunities in Spain. These are more likely to be in the larger cities like Madrid and Barcelona than down on the Costa's so that's where I would start looking I think.

Speaking fluent Spanish would be a real requisite as well.


----------



## bob_bob

Good point Jo, a friend of mine does Air Ambulance work from time to time and the money is very good although not regular. Would they use a paramedic? My friend is an ITU/Dialysis specialist nurse.


----------



## jojo

bob_bob said:


> Good point Jo, a friend of mine does Air Ambulance work from time to time and the money is very good although not regular. Would they use a paramedic? My friend is an ITU/Dialysis specialist nurse.


 I believe they use various medically trained people, depending on the problem

Jo xxx


----------



## kalohi

We have a Spanish friend who works for the Andalucian Health Service in an ambulance - and she is a doctor. She is accompanied by a nurse. I don't think paramedics exist as such in Spain.


----------



## jojo

kalohi said:


> We have a Spanish friend who works for the Andalucian Health Service in an ambulance - and she is a doctor. She is accompanied by a nurse. I don't think paramedics exist as such in Spain.



No, I vaguely remember that happening. When I broke my leg, a driver and a doctor came in an ambulance (and I got carried off on a Mercadona sack trolley cos their stretcher chair was broken!!!!!)- but if the OP is looking into private work???

Jo xxx


----------



## Dunpleecin

Just my twopenneth but assuming you work tax free in Iraq if you can afford to ditch the UK job sideline it might be an idea just to do the Iraq job but live in Spain.

Once you are here you will get to know people, places and I presume then learn the language. It might be that something turns up for extra cash.

If you can't afford to do that, save your tax free Iraq income for a bit until you can. When you're here on your scouting mission speak to a reputable solicitor to get the ins and out tax wise.


----------



## kalohi

jojo said:


> No, I vaguely remember that happening. When I broke my leg, a driver and a doctor came in an ambulance (and I got carried off on a Mercadona sack trolley cos their stretcher chair was broken!!!!!)- but if the OP is looking into private work???
> 
> Jo xxx


But do private ambulances do emergency runs? Around here if you phone 061 you will get the Andalucian Health Service.


----------



## xabiaxica

Dunpleecin said:


> Just my twopenneth but assuming you work tax free in Iraq if you can afford to ditch the UK job sideline it might be an idea just to do the Iraq job but live in Spain.
> 
> Once you are here you will get to know people, places and I presume then learn the language. It might be that something turns up for extra cash.
> 
> If you can't afford to do that, save your tax free Iraq income for a bit until you can. When you're here on your scouting mission speak to a reputable solicitor to get the ins and out tax wise.


just one point

there's no such thing as 'tax free income' in Spain - here, we are taxed on our _worldwide _income

so even if it was tax-free in Iraq, income tax would have to be paid here


----------



## bob_bob

zenkarma said:


> Usually I would agree.
> 
> But do you think a specialist medical job such as a paramedic would be in over-supply? I'm not so sure it would be. I noticed on a BBC news report recently that London Hospitals have a chronic shortage of qualified and experienced Paramedics, so much so that they're having to advertise overseas for them.
> 
> I know and accept that London isn't Spain but if London is suffering a shortage there's a chance there may be opportunities in Spain. These are more likely to be in the larger cities like Madrid and Barcelona than down on the Costa's so that's where I would start looking I think.
> 
> Speaking fluent Spanish would be a real requisite as well.


London is not representative of the UK though, paramedic jobs are very very hard to find in many parts of the UK, down by us its pretty much 'dead mans shoes' you wait for. In many parts of the UK you can live OK on £30k a year but not in London hence the shortages being filled by overseas staff.


----------

